#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Σύλλογοι - Παρατάξεις ΤΕΕ & ΕΕΤΕΜ >  > > >  >  >  ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ: Μόνιμη Επιτροπή (Μ.Ε.) Ενέργειας – Περιβάλλοντος

## Xάρης

Ως ένα από τα μέλη της Μόνιμης Επιτροπής (Μ.Ε.) Ενέργειας – Περιβάλλοντος του ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ για την περίοδο 2014-2016 θα ήθελα να ανοίξω στο θέμα αυτό ένα διάλογο με τα μέλη του φόρουμ και να ζητήσω τη συνδρομή όλων με στόχο τη μεγιστοποίηση της αποτελεσματικότητας της επιτροπής.

Τα μέλη της επιτροπής είναι:
Γκανούλης Φίλιππος ΠΜ
Ζαφειρίου Νικόλαος ΠΜ
Κάλφας Ανέστης ΜΜ
Κατσαρός Γεώργιος ΗΜ
Κοσμίδης Γεώργιος-Μάριος ΜΧΠΠΑ & ΠΜ
Λαμπρίδη Μαρία ΜΜ
Μιχαηλίδου Αλεξάνδρα ΜΜ
*Μπανιάς  Γεώργιος ΜΜ Πρόεδρος ΜΕ*
*Παλιεράκη Ειρήνη ΠΜ Επιμελήτρια ΜΕ*
Παπαδόπουλος Χαράλαμπος ΠΜ
Πετρίδης Γεώργιος ΧΜ
Πούλιος Κωνσταντίνος ΜΠΕΡ
Σαρηγιάννης Δημοσθένης ΧΜ
Στάμου Κωνσταντίνος ΠΜ
*Χατζάκης Νικόλαος ΜΜ Αναπλ. Πρόεδρος ΜΕ*
Ψωνόπουλος Παναγιώτης ΗΜ

*Σύνδεσμοι με ΔΕ (Διοικούσα Επιτροπή)
*
Τσακούμης ΓεώργιοςΓαλανάκκη Τριανταφυλλιά


Πηγή: ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ

Να ξεκαθαρίσω προς άρση παρεξηγήσεων ότι στο παρόν φόρουμ δεν ενεργώ ως διορισμένος εκπρόσωπος της επιτροπής.
Επίσης, προς ενημέρωση όσων δεν το γνωρίζουν, τα μέλη όλων των επιτροπών προσφέρουν αφιλοκερδώς τις υπηρεσίες τους.

Ποια θέματα που αφορούν την ενέργεια και το περιβάλλον θεωρείτε ότι θα έπρεπε να αποτελέσουν αντικείμενο ενασχόλησης της επιτροπής;
Αναμένω τις προτάσεις σας.

----------

